# Waterfarm question



## Growdude (Nov 4, 2006)

I have the 8 unit waterfarm and need to know how long the on/off cycle should be.
My plants are about 4" tall.
Also ive read that some people use an airstone with theres, mine did not come with an airstone. Is that an add on?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2006)

it should come on for an hour then off an hour during daylight cycle. Keep them on at night until the plants roots are long enough to reach the nutrient level in the resevoir. You should most definitely get an airstone...it adds oxygen to your nute solution. Good luck!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 6, 2006)

If you're in hydroton you need to run it as often as it takes to not let things dry out too much, that stuff can be brutal about drying out. Some folks go with the 15 min. type of timers and run cycles of the 15 on/so many off type.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 7, 2006)

I too, use the waterfarm(2 single's).  Ive been wondering about the airstone.....it seems like the means of supplying water would take the place of an airstone?  It forces air into the bottom and pressure makes the water bubble to the top.....seems like that would oxygenate the H20.(but then again, this is my first grow).  I am curious to see what others say about the ebb and flow cycle....I use a 1 on, 2 off(per the recommendation of stoney bud). and have just recently(3 days ago) switched over to HPS(still at 24/0) and though my plants seem to be doing fine, the hydroton is a little dry, im interested to see what others suggest for a good ebb and flow cycle.  Not trying to jack your thread, just thought I would give you feedback on what someone else has been using and how it works.  Interested to hear suggested ebb and flow.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 8, 2006)

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> I too, use the waterfarm(2 single's). Ive been wondering about the airstone.....it seems like the means of supplying water would take the place of an airstone? It forces air into the bottom and pressure makes the water bubble to the top.....seems like that would oxygenate the H20.(but then again, this is my first grow). I am curious to see what others say about the ebb and flow cycle....I use a 1 on, 2 off(per the recommendation of stoney bud). and have just recently(3 days ago) switched over to HPS(still at 24/0) and though my plants seem to be doing fine, the hydroton is a little dry, im interested to see what others suggest for a good ebb and flow cycle. Not trying to jack your thread, just thought I would give you feedback on what someone else has been using and how it works. Interested to hear suggested ebb and flow.


 
After playing with my waterfarm some i realize that adding a airstone to the resevor wont do anything because the water is in the bottom of each waterfarm and they only make up water as they use it or evaporation.
You would have to put one in the bottom of every bucket but as you said it appears that air is constantly pushing the water out and that causes lots of air bubbles when the water is coming out of the drip tube.

I am on 1hr on 1 hr off and my plants are really starting to grow so I think they like it.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 8, 2006)

Sounds good. The airstone would be kind of a moot point.


----------



## Delloman (Nov 10, 2006)

i would get the small 1 in airstons under every plant more air the better if you have the right amount of bubbles it will make a fine mist under the plant this will keep the plant damp all the time plants just love it :tokie:


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 12, 2006)

Once/if the roots come out the bottom that would be beneficial.


----------



## glyph (Aug 11, 2008)

airstones are not really necessary in waterfarms. this is heavily debated, but, please be assured, no airstones are necessary, for tru. 12 grows in waterfarms, 100% success. one good air stone/disc in the res is a good option, but none are needed in the individual buckets. here's the deal:
waterfarms are top fed, airstone oxegenation is important when roots are IN the nute soultion/water, DWC etc...
you don't want to have too much root growth thru the holes in the upper bucket, you should trim them back occasionally. airstones are needed with those huge root systems that fill out the botton of the bucket, usually this happens because the roots grow in search water/nutes as the pump cycle is not adequate to provide all they need in the drip circulation. i've always run the drippers 24/7 during vege then off when the lights go out during flowering. this is one of the main points to hyroponics, small root systems for large plants. i live in a pretty dry climate and always have great ventilation. alternatively, i've seen folks stop using the drippers after letting the roots grow into the nute solution and adding airstones, huge rootmass insues. this becomes a DWC, which has a host of potential problems i'd rather not introduce. just letting yous know what i've experienced. different strokes for different folks. i've done great with my methodology, yielding nearly an lb. per plant average. purple kush, grapefruit indica, and somango are my mainstays. sour D and trinity are my latest sojourns strainwise.
steady rock easy, all the while keeping the man down.
bless,
-g


----------



## glyph (Aug 11, 2008)

PS.
the waterfarm forced air drippers DO oxygenate the nute solution more than adequately. and again, if anything, a good size air stone/disc in the main res will be slightly beneficial. mainly in keeping algae at bay and keeping PH balanced.


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Aug 11, 2008)

glyp is 100% right,  just put one in the res to reduce algae, and maintain ph


----------



## Growdude (Aug 11, 2008)

glyph said:
			
		

> PS.
> the waterfarm forced air drippers DO oxygenate the nute solution more than adequately. and again, if anything, a good size air stone/disc in the main res will be slightly beneficial. mainly in keeping algae at bay and keeping PH balanced.


 
Hey thxs for the reply, My buckets are about wore out now but havent used an airstone for any grows , but I do have one in each of the mother plant buckets (that I did not even have when this thread was started).
because the roots grow down into the bottom bucket and its real filled with roots so its more of a DWC sytem for my mothers.

Check my sig to see some of the results since this thread was started.

Pound per plant is a bold stament, we will need to see pics.


----------



## glyph (Aug 11, 2008)

i come to help, not for boast. i have pics posted under a diff moniker, for use as helpful guides, not to show off what i have or have accomplished. an lb per plant is not bold or difficult to achieve. just proper genetics and a 'super cropping' technique i use which involves no more than tying back branches and proper pruning of sunleaves. a plants growth pattern is influenced spread wide so each branch becomes a potential 'head nug' or 'kola'. one plant that looks like twelve. it involves a slightly longer vege cycle, but with laws concerning the number of plants i can grow under medical licence, it is more than worth it.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 11, 2008)

i got an 8-pack also. i use airstones in each bucket i also let the water run 24-7 i cover the tops of the buckets with mylar to stop algae growth on the hydroton. im using flora series 3-part nutes with magical, floralicious the magical prevents mag defs. also i dont use my res one of the plants got a disease and it spread thru all 8 buckets now i use them as single setups if one plant gets anything it wont spread just my experiance with them


----------



## Growdude (Aug 11, 2008)

glyph said:
			
		

> . just letting yous know what i've experienced. different strokes for different folks. i've done great with my methodology, yielding nearly an lb. per plant average.


 
In a Waterfarm? I just gotta see it.


----------



## glyph (Aug 11, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> In a Waterfarm? I just gotta see it.



give me an e-addy.
-g


----------



## Growdude (Aug 11, 2008)

glyph said:
			
		

> give me an e-addy.
> -g


 
You must be crazy, just post em


----------



## glyph (Mar 9, 2009)

i've posted some picks of a small grow in 'marijuana hydroponics' i'm a ghost in the machine now, i'm being bounced around the world, check: tor.org


----------

